# Equipment update



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Some of you may remember that I purchased a bit of new equipment last year. I figured I'd share my experiences a year later.

Duracable machines: I put them through the test and I'm pleased to report that all three that were purchased initially are holding up very well. One minor issue with the DM150 that was corrected in short order. Aside from that, zero problems and I can now say with complete confidence that they are the best upright machines that I've ever used. I recently purchased a fourth machine from Duracable and they are now my drain cleaning machine of choice.

US Jetting: Well next month will make one year with the machine and overall it has performed as expected. There have been a few hiccups with the machine which is disappointing, but I must say that the folks at US Jetting always do the right thing and stand by their machine. Their customer service is awesome, I just wish I did not have to find that out for myself. They recently sent their tech up to address every issue I complained about and theres one minor issue left to correct. That being said, a good friend of mine recently took delivery of a SECA Model 747. I took his guys out to train them on one of my jobs and the machine was leaking hydraulic fluid right out of the gate. I suppose "hiccups" are a way of life with these things. It's nice to have a company that will stand behind their product.

On a side note, my 2.5 year old self leveling Ridgid Seesnake is no longer self leveling.

To conclude, I'd buy products from Duracable, US Jetting, and Ridgid tomorrow. Take my opinion for whatever it's worth. We all work really hard for our money so I like to share worthwhile ways to invest it in equipment.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

As I posted in another thread, I've been having remote issues with my jet. Today US Jetting sent me a brand new control box and handheld remote control. As frustrated as I am with the situation, I've got to say that US Jetting is trying their best to satisfy me and that goes a long way. I'll keep you guys updated as to whether or not this solved my issue. I'm pretty optimistic having a completely brand new system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good update. Hey how many hours you got on that jetter? I ended up scratching my full size lens. Oh well....roughly a year and inspected over 100k feet of pipe. Kinda wish I got the self level now.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Approximately 225


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy CRAP! In one year?! That's a ton of jetting. Kick ass man.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Holy CRAP! In one year?! That's a ton of jetting. Kick ass man.



By far the best business decision I've made. Completely changed the complexion of my company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Btw, 100k of footage in a year is unreal. I think I've pushed like 40,000 in 2.5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmmmm......wonder if I can put that thing on my jetter?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Why don't you wait and see if I can get this thing working first...lol. You'll never hear the end of it from Rick if it doesn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sure it can be retrofitted to any unit. The box essentially controls two separate actuators; one that opens and closes the water selector and the other controls the throttle. You would just need to outfit your unit with controls that could be operated by an actuator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Why don't you wait and see if I can get this thing working first...lol. You'll never hear the end of it from Rick if it doesn't.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah US Jetter couldn't fix it so he ended up fixing it himself......I think.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Is that 2 different remote control boxes?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Is that 2 different remote control boxes?



The white box is the actual "brain" of the machine. Ignition, water on/off, pressure; etc. The yellow item is the handheld remote. I just placed it in the box for the photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

So whats on your wish list for the Wett show this year?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm going to start looking at another jetter. Dual reel 6000/18 3000/36 looks interesting. Or maybe a 4000/25. I want something that can cut and flush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What on this earth are you cleaning where 4018 doesn't cut it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> What on this earth are you cleaning where 4018 doesn't cut it?



Don't get me wrong, 4000 cuts good. I was thinking that 6000 would enable me to cut anything and speed up the process of cutting roots and grease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The new control box and remote also have issues. Spent the entire day with tech and he was on the phone with service manager at US Jetting who was on the phone with manufacturer of system. It seems as if the components are fine, may be a wiring issue with my machine. Bottom line is that I'm taking a road trip to Alpharetta GA to finally put this to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> The new control box and remote also have issues. Spent the entire day with tech and he was on the phone with service manager at US Jetting who was on the phone with manufacturer of system. It seems as if the components are fine, may be a wiring issue with my machine. Bottom line is that I'm taking a road trip to Alpharetta GA to finally put this to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want Rick's phone number? He had the same issue and finally fixed it himself.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think he has the remote that I have. Mine was a brand new system about a year ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Get a refund from US Jetter, buy a Mongoose unit. Never seen or heard a complaint about Mongoose's wireless remotes. http://www.mongoosejetters.com/model-184.html


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Get a refund from US Jetter, buy a Mongoose unit. Never seen or heard a complaint about Mongoose's wireless remotes. http://www.mongoosejetters.com/model-184.html



I have it on good authority that Mongoose remotes have problems as well. 
I should add that I have heard success stories regarding the Mongoose on this forum, dhall22 being one. I can't name my source as they were very closely involved with Mongoose. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

What is it with our trade that expensive junk is exceptable? I have a simplicity lawn mower from the 1980 that doesn't miss a beat. Don't you think we should expect that from our EXPENSIVE jetters. If I spend over 10grand on something I don't want to find out if customer service is good or not. I want the F.....ing thing to work trouble free. 

Let me plumb a house for 15 large and have a bunch of issues with the plumbing and see if I ever work again. 

Let your wife's remote for the garage give her trouble and see if fire and brimstone don't fall from the sky. Oh the crap that gets past off to us. 

But hey they have great customer service.........


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I don't think he has the remote that I have. Mine was a brand new system about a year ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His is less then 3 years old. He said there are 2 versions.....the one they sent him after the original went bad only controls water on/off and engine kill. The original controlled pressure, on/off, pressure display and other stuff.....that's the remote that went bad.

He said he's totally up for helping you out even though you talk mad $hit behind his back lmfao. I told you he's a great guy!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> His is less then 3 years old. He said there are 2 versions.....the one they sent him after the original went bad only controls water on/off and engine kill. The original controlled pressure, on/off, pressure display and other stuff.....that's the remote that went bad.
> 
> He said he's totally up for helping you out even though you talk mad $hit behind his back lmfao. I told you he's a great guy!





Never met Plumber Rick but he has helped more people (IMO) in this trade than most others combined. 
Not sure why he catches so much heat.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> What is it with our trade that expensive junk is exceptable? I have a simplicity lawn mower from the 1980 that doesn't miss a beat. Don't you think we should expect that from our EXPENSIVE jetters. If I spend over 10grand on something I don't want to find out if customer service is good or not. I want the F.....ing thing to work trouble free.
> 
> Let me plumb a house for 15 large and have a bunch of issues with the plumbing and see if I ever work again.
> 
> ...



Amen brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> His is less then 3 years old. He said there are 2 versions.....the one they sent him after the original went bad only controls water on/off and engine kill. The original controlled pressure, on/off, pressure display and other stuff.....that's the remote that went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he's totally up for helping you out even though you talk mad $hit behind his back lmfao. I told you he's a great guy!



I suppose he's not so bad after all. Anyone who helps out a total stranger is OK in my book. I publicly apologize for any crap I talked about Rick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

He's a great guy, met him at the burst party cj and to Utah now put on, very knowledgable in equipment and super nice to share his expertise on things


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Never met Plumber Rick but he has helped more people (IMO) in this trade than most others combined.
> Not sure why he catches so much heat.


He's got an aggressive personality that you either love or hate but he honestly a great guy. Even when asstyme would insult him all the time and then ask a question, Rick would be the only guy that would help him out.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I suppose he's not so bad after all. Anyone who helps out a total stranger is OK in my book. I publicly apologize for any crap I talked about Rick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pshh....don't go soft now! The feud was way more entertaining to listen to lol.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Pshh....don't go soft now! The feud was way more entertaining to listen to lol.



I'm getting soft as I get older. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Gee Whizzzzzzzz,

I started a warm fuzzy group hug kinda moment ........

Where's my airline bag ....


----------

